# HELP...DVD Burning..no workie :(



## Jeepers79 (Aug 18, 2004)

Just got a new HP computer ..Im trying to burn some captured DV onto a DVD for play in my DVD player.  I have the correct + cd's.  Thing is sometimes it will play in the player, then it wont.  
   What is a good software to use?  O just bought ULEAD Disc Creator, and I think it sucks personally!  Im new to the DVD burning world.  Please help.

 Mike


----------



## Jeepers79 (Aug 18, 2004)

no one


----------



## Nephilim (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi,



> Thing is sometimes it will play in the player, then it wont.



Sounds like it may be a media issue. Most often if it's a software problem the disc won't play at all.

What make/model burner are you using? Firmware version? What brand/type media are you using?

Could you run one of the discs through DVD Identifier and post the manufacturer ID?

http://dvd.identifier.cdfreaks.com/


----------



## Praetor (Aug 21, 2004)

> trying to burn some captured DV onto a DVD for play in my DVD player. I have the correct


1. Standalone or PC dvd playback?
2. How fast are you burning?
3. Are you burning a "standard" DVD or are you using a nonstandard bitrate?



> O just bought ULEAD Disc Creator, and I think it sucks personally! Im new to the DVD burning world. Please help


What are the specs on the captured DV footage (resolution, framrate, audio sample rate, audio sample precision)


----------



## Jeepers79 (Aug 24, 2004)

Firmware is 1.26 on a NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD.  Memorex DVD's at (optimal" burn rate.  for stand alone DVD player.  Not sure on the DV specs  ?  I assume its the Standard DVD rate too

 MIKe


----------



## Praetor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Not sure on the DV specs?


What camera did you use to capture? 



> I assume its the Standard DVD rate too


Im guessing 6Mbit or 8Mbits (depending on the proggie)... there's also 4Mbit, 9Mbit and 10Mbit ... which are all standard (oh joy) and some standalones like it some dont.


----------



## Jeepers79 (Aug 24, 2004)

Its a JVC Mini DV camcorder gr-DVM90u


----------



## Nephilim (Aug 27, 2004)

Did you find the manufacturer ID of the Memorex using the app I listed above?


----------



## Jeepers79 (Aug 27, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unique Disc Identifier : [DVD+R:RICOHJPN-R01-002]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Disc Type :              [DVD+R]
Manufacturer ID :        [RICOHJPN]
Manufacturer Name :      [Ricoh Company Ltd.]
Media Type ID :          [R01]
Product Revision :       [002]
Disc Application Code :  [General Purpose]
Recording Speeds :       [1x , 2.4x , 4x]
Blank Disc Capacity :    [Not Supported By Method 2]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[DVD Identifier - http://DVD.Identifier.CDfreaks.com]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

